# D&G Light Blue



## Incredible (Jan 29, 2006)

I looooove it.  I have had numerous compliments wearing this and it is too yummy.  


Other scents I love are true star gold, hugo deep red, escada ibiza hippy, charlie red, and issey miyake.


----------



## user3 (Jan 30, 2006)

I have to agree Light blue is so nice!


----------



## aireekah (Feb 6, 2006)

i have this perfume too.. it has such a strong scent, you're bound to get compliments


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

like this, too


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 22, 2006)

if you like light blue you should definitely check out Moschino's I love love. They have the same citrus notes. Light blue smells a bit more vanilla-y though, but it's kind of hard to tell unless you have a sharp nose.


----------



## Skittlebrew (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm a huge fan of Light Blue, though I'm trying to find some new scents because i don't like wearing the same perfume every day.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 28, 2006)

I like Light Blue, but it seems that a lot of people wear it... so it's not as unique.  Also, sometimes if it's too strong, it gives me a headache.  But I love the smell!


----------



## GreekChick (Mar 6, 2006)

I love Light Blue! Too bad so many people wear it....


----------



## Glow (Mar 7, 2006)

I've heard a lot of good things about Light Blue. The kiosk I used to work at carried it and it was the top seller.


----------



## mekaboo (Mar 8, 2006)

I just ordered a brand new bottle of this off of E-bay. I have been in love with this scent for about a year now.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Mar 14, 2006)

I LOVE Light Blue.  It's the perfect spring/summer fragrance.


----------



## Sephora Bunny (Apr 5, 2006)

Yesss, Light Blue is a very popular scent and for a good reason!! I always recieve compliments when I wear it, it's very light and very inviting.


----------



## user79 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 
_I love Light Blue! Too bad so many people wear it...._

 
That's the thing, it's a nice perfume but it is so common. I like wearing something more original that not every other woman wears.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Apr 29, 2006)

i looove this i think its the only perfume ive tried that people have been able to smell hours after its been applied


----------



## mcorreia (May 1, 2006)

i used to love and wear it: now i can't stand the scent of it, and so many people around me by wear it


----------



## wannabelyn (May 1, 2006)

mm light blue smells so good!
i tot it'd actually be too light. i bought a bottle from my friend and it lasts hrs on her
and that's the only scent she keeps getting compliments for.


----------



## Lalli (May 21, 2006)

Light Blue is my fav
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 on my bday i got TWO big bottles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay i luv it loads


----------



## Parishoon (May 21, 2006)

i got it several yrs ago when it first came out & not many ppl had it, now ahhh, it's like everybody, so i'm on the search again, bought a bazillion diff scents & none as perfect as light blue, it just smells so clean


----------



## asteffey (May 21, 2006)

yeah its great, but its not classic. im all about the classic.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 14, 2006)

I love Light Blue and I always will, even if a lot of people wear it. I wear what I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And this....I love!


----------



## mitziedoll (Jun 14, 2006)

I may be one of the few dissenters that does not care for light blue.  My boyfriend loves the smell but it does work well with my chemistry.  Smells kind of acidic, peeish.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 14, 2006)

I love it, im on my second bottle.... unfortunatley my homeboy thinks it smells like ROACH SPRAY!!!!


----------



## cupcakekiss (Aug 8, 2006)

mmm orangey! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dg light blue is definitely better than moschino's love(which smells artificial imo)!


----------



## faifai (Aug 11, 2006)

I remember when my oh-so-amazing significant other bought me Arpege's Eclat du Arpege, it was $70 but I felt like it was so worth it because it smelled so pretty, classy and fresh.

Then I smelled D&G's Light Blue and Anna Sui's Secret Wish after that, about a year later, and I was quite annoyed that there were far more affordable and seemingly identical (to my nose) scents out there. I felt like my secret was out. Hahaha. Don't you hate that? That's how I felt when everyone and their sister began to wear Light Blue. 

My gorgeous bottle of Eclat is still used (to me, it does smell a touch fresher than Light Blue), but not as often as I used to wear it. I liked it more when I felt like the only girl in the room who smelled like that. Stupid, I know, but that's how I felt.


----------

